# Looking for men's wallet suggestions



## Cheryl17 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm thinking about buying my husband a new leather wallet for Christmas.  His current wallet, which I bought him years ago, is a Coach.  Other than Coach, I don't have any idea which wallets to consider and would appreciate some advice.

Thanks in advance,

Cheryl


----------



## Deb from NC (Dec 8, 2011)

http://www.oberondesign.com/
My favorite place for beautiful leather goods that last forever !


----------



## carl2591 (Dec 8, 2011)

i have a wallet that is very thin but hold a bunch of cards. 

 "The Original wallet prevents back pain and sciatic nerve damage; it is even Chiropractor recommended!""

this is the important fact of wallets.. if you have FAT wallet it can contribute to back pain.  they come in leather, rip stop nylon, and recycled plastic. 

I have the rip stop nylon type and they are great. plus in red it hard to misplace.

have a look

http://www.all-ett.com/original-wallet/


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 8, 2011)

A wallet is sort of a personal choice for guys. Like a purse is for women. That's why we keep the same one for years- even if it is falling apart. I just bought a Joseph Abboud bifold online. It seems well made. Here's one outlet that I have used and received good service: http://www.shoebuy.com/joseph-abboud-wallets.htm
 You may want to get it locally where if he wants another style, he can exchange it easily.

Jim Ricks


----------



## Mosca (Dec 8, 2011)

I tell you this, the Cole-Haan wallet I got about 5 years ago is the best wallet I've had in my 57 years. I like it so much I got my dad one for his birthday last year.


----------



## Elan (Dec 8, 2011)

I would guess that your husband, if he's like most men,  prefers function over form when it comes to a wallet.  Give me a relatively thin bifold that hold all of my cards and provides convenient access to my ID, and I couldn't care less what name it has on the outside.  I buy a new wallet about every two years, and I seldom spend over $25.  I would not want my wife to buy me a wallet, as she'd likely pick out something nice looking that wasn't particularly functional.
  I second the idea of buying at a local dept store that has a large selection (and keeping the receipt).  If it's ultra high quality you're after, then I'd consider spending the extra money on having something hand-crafted by a local leatherworker.


----------



## amycurl (Dec 8, 2011)

My favorite place for all leather goods is:
www.levenger.com. 

My husband got the "travel" wallet from there years ago and still loves it. He uses it as his regular wallet, because it's long and thin.


----------



## MichaelColey (Dec 8, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> A wallet is sort of a personal choice for guys. Like a purse is for women. That's why we keep the same one for years- even if it is falling apart.





Elan said:


> I would guess that your husband, if he's like most men, prefers function over form when it comes to a wallet. ... I seldom spend over $25. I would not want my wife to buy me a wallet, as she'd likely pick out something nice looking that wasn't particularly functional.


Both spot on.  Same reason we keep our ratty clothes that have holes in them.  They're comfortable.  Guys don't like change.

I think I kept my last wallet for about 10+ years.  It was falling apart.  My wife bought me a new one for Christmas several years back.  Things didn't fit in it the way my old one did.  Not as much room for credit cards.  My pictures didn't fit.  I didn't switch over to it until a couple years later when my old one totally fell apart.

A good quality leather wallet lasts a long time.


----------



## SDKath (Dec 9, 2011)

I agree.  You can't buy a man a wallet!  Get him a gift card to a place that sells lots of different kinds of wallets.  It's much smarter than hoping the one you bought is the one they will actually want to use!


----------



## MuranoJo (Dec 9, 2011)

amycurl said:


> My favorite place for all leather goods is:
> www.levenger.com.
> 
> My husband got the "travel" wallet from there years ago and still loves it. He uses it as his regular wallet, because it's long and thin.



Thanks so much for posting this Levenger link, Amy!
Seems years ago I got something from them (maybe a time manager binder back in the late 80's??).

Anyway, I've been looking for a wallet for my sis that would hold tons.  (Her current one is overflowing and splitting at the seams.) I have an el cheapo in my Amazon shopping cart, but just didn't feel it had the quality I wanted.

They had an accordian that had amazing mostly 5* reviews for over 6 years, so I splurged and got it for her.

Sorry to the OP for kinda hijacking, but your thread solved one of my big shopping dilemmas.  Thanks!


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 9, 2011)

*On Sale Today Only!*

Here's the one I bought. A $50 wallet for $9 delivered. Seems well made and the price can't be beat. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Joseph-Abbo...Wallet/310363014315?_trksid=p1468660.m2000036

Jim


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 9, 2011)

Rick's wallet is thin and has a money clip:

http://www.amazon.com/MAGNETIC-MONE...r_1_67?s=shoes&ie=UTF8&qid=1323455550&sr=1-67


----------



## Elan (Dec 9, 2011)

Passepartout said:


> Here's the one I bought. A $50 wallet for $9 delivered. Seems well made and the price can't be beat. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Joseph-Abbo...Wallet/310363014315?_trksid=p1468660.m2000036
> 
> Jim



  Quite similar to mine:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=0EXPZZA716WYMMEXKQAF


----------



## nazclk (Dec 9, 2011)

*Wallet*

I love my Tumi


----------



## Big Matt (Dec 9, 2011)

I've had coach wallets for the last 15 years and they are the best I've ever owned.  

I would get him another one.


----------



## dougef (Dec 10, 2011)

nazclk said:


> I love my Tumi


I agree - and the Tumi lasts for years.


----------



## Passepartout (Dec 10, 2011)

Tumi is very nice no doubt. And at $125 this one: http://www.tumi.com/product/index.jsp?productId=11629522&prodFindSrc=paramNav is virtually identical to the Abboud I referenced above for $9. Flipout ID, 2 bill slots sized for international currency, 8 card slots, top grain leather. Yup. Nice.

Jim


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Dec 12, 2011)

*pocketbook vs wallet*

The difference between a pocketbook and a wallet is representative of one of the major differences between men and women . In general the wallet is utilitarian and direct in its basic approach. The wallet is intended to display its contents for direct and easy access.  It is designed for decisive action when such action is needed.  Any man can easily find what he wants in another mans wallet.

The pocketbook is a repository of needed items,uneeded items, memories,  and dreams.  It must be searched to find what you want.  It is full of surprises. To find something in a pocketbook an indirect approach is the best method. Only the owner of the pocketbook has sufficient personal knowledge to easily find what is sought.

Consequently it is best to let a man buy his own wallet or have another man help in the selection.


----------



## eddiemoral (Mar 29, 2012)

Try a Big Skinny....I bought one last month and love it! It fits many cards and is considerably less thick than my older wallet, with the same cards in it. It has pockets that will allow up to 3 cards per slot. Nice looking too!

http://www.bigskinny.net/


----------



## siesta (Mar 29, 2012)

I've carried a men's Louis Vuitton wallet for years. Very good quality.

My luggage for decades has always been tumi, and their quality has always been outstanding, but I've found the brass zippers on Louis Vuitton luggage to be much more durable, and the Louis bags absolutely hold up longer, albeit they cost more.


----------



## DeniseM (Mar 29, 2012)

This is a "Christmas gift" thread that was brought out of mothballs by a spammer (deleted between posts 18 & 19.)


----------



## PStreet1 (Mar 29, 2012)

dougef said:


> I agree - and the Tumi lasts for years.


The Tumi is a really beautiful piece of leather, and the pockets/pictures/etc. seem well-thought out.  (Macys, among other places, carries them.)


----------

